# The Silica Wick Thread



## Raindance (17/11/17)

Not much on this wicking material on the forum so thought to start a thread where we can discuss our opinions and experiences.




Bought some today and although it is too early to make judgement, my first build with it seems to deliver on expectation.

Using it in a dripper used for flavor testing. I was hoping that it would ease the change over between tests by allowing me to rinse, burn and re-drip without having to change the wick each time.

It is a weird sight to see a glowing coil containing a wick that's not in flames but this stuff seems to stand up to such treatment with a smile. Also did not observe any "burn in" taste.

Anybody else try this stuff?
Any advice, warnings, comments?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (17/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Not much on this wicking material on the forum so thought to start a thread where we can discuss our opinions and experiences.
> 
> View attachment 113595
> 
> ...



I will definately watch this thread as i am about to order some myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (17/11/17)

I haven't used it in years, in my early days of vaping, before the use of cotton became a thing, silica was all we used. It was the only wicking material I used in my Kayfuns and Russians. I remember that it was very easy to clean as you can just rinse and dry burn. Wow... this makes me sound like an old man talking to his grandkids

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/17)

I did try silica a few years back in my RM2 with tobacco juices but stopped using it because I preferred the taste on cotton slightly. Also on my dark tobacco juices I recall it getting very gunked up so I decided it was better to just rewick. Didnt use it for that long though. Also tried it with ribbon wire on the RM2 as @johan used to do. Was quite a challenge wrapping the coil around the wick. Lol.

Nowadays I use the stock silica 1.8 ohm coils in my little Evod. Have tried the stock cotton coils too but prefer the taste on the silica coils for my juice in there (VM Berry Blaze plus menthol drops). The silica somehow gives me a sharper menthol taste and makes the fruit a bit more sour, which i like. So I am a daily silica user  (not rebuildable but stock coil)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/11/17)

JB1987 said:


> I haven't used it in years, in my early days of vaping, before the use of cotton became a thing, silica was all we used. It was the only wicking material I used in my Kayfuns and Russians. I remember that it was very easy to clean as you can just rinse and dry burn. Wow... this makes me sound like an old man talking to his grandkids


Hehe, same here @JB1987. Pulled out an old picture of the RM2 being wicked with a double strand of silica pulled through with a re-purposed paper clip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/17)

Andre said:


> Hehe, same here @JF1987. Pulled out an old picture of the RM2 being wicked with a double strand of silica pulled through with a re-purposed paper clip.



@Andre, i remember your posts back in the day explaining how to pull it through the coil
Lol, feels like decades ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/11/17)

Andre said:


> Hehe, same here @JF1987. Pulled out an old picture of the RM2 being wicked with a double strand of silica pulled through with a re-purposed paper clip.





Silver said:


> @Andre, i remember your posts back in the day explaining how to pull it through the coil
> Lol, feels like decades ago!



Where did you purchase it from and what form did it come in? From the picture above it looks different to the braided form which is all I have knowledge of.

Regards


----------



## JB1987 (17/11/17)

Andre said:


> Hehe, same here @JF1987. Pulled out an old picture of the RM2 being wicked with a double strand of silica pulled through with a re-purposed paper clip.



I remember the paper clip trick, used it often

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (17/11/17)

@Raindance , it used to be available at almost any vape shop. The braided came a bit later, it was more a twisted "string" type silica that we used.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Where did you purchase it from and what form did it come in? From the picture above it looks different to the braided form which is all I have knowledge of.
> 
> Regards


As at @JB1987 says above. No clue where I bought it from at the time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (17/11/17)

Never thought of Silica wick as something that has already come and gone. Vaping technology does evolve at an astonishing rate, even just looking back over my two years a lot has changed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (18/11/17)

Not sure if this is the same material I am about to mention, but when i just got into vaping, i used an old ego ce5, 4 years ago.
The wicking material looks to be the same, and the flavour was very average, nowhere near what you get from even a subohm tank today. After a week it would taste like well cooked and char grilled tyre with a sprinkling of greese.
Absolutely hated them and stopped using the old ce5 until I had a proper vape last year.
Would be very interested to hear your opinions on it and if it has changed any bit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/11/17)

I didnt know silica was still a thing. Havent seen them in vape shops for a very long time


----------



## Raindance (18/11/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I didnt know silica was still a thing. Havent seen them in vape shops for a very long time


From this thread I learned that silica is in fact "old" technology, something I never knew. Have it running in a RDA at the moment and have scheduled maintenance for four atomizers today. 2 BB's and two Engine RTA's. Will do one of each with cotton and one each silica and work from there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (18/11/17)

Thank you for this thread.

I actually never even know that this material existed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> Thank you for this thread.
> 
> I actually never even know that this material existed.


That's the thing with this fast moving development, us newer generation vapers missed out on a lot of tried and discarded technology. But whom knows, maybe this stuff was not that great in the atties of yesteryear but might just be the bees knees in the latest stuff?

Worth a review, anything for the sake of science. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

Just never could get to like Silica Wick... horrible stuff...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/11/17)

Before I got myself some Ready X Wick,Silica was just about all I used and TBH if I only had RDA's then I'd use Silica over cotton 100%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/11/17)

Thought I still had some,so out with the blowtorch and whack it in some fancy clacton coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (19/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> Thought I still had some,so out with the blowtorch and whack it in some fancy clacton coil.
> View attachment 113697


@Genosmate, what is the blowtorch for? If using this involves blowtorches I am obviously skipping a step or two...

Regards


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @Genosmate, what is the blowtorch for? If using this involves blowtorches I am obviously skipping a step or two...
> 
> Regards



As far as I recall you can blowtorch the silica to singe the ends so it doesn't fray - to help getting in the coil.
I think blowtorching it a bit was also supposed to "run it in" - but I never tried that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/11/17)

Silver said:


> As far as I recall you can blowtorch the silica to singe the ends so it doesn't fray - to help getting in the coil.
> I think blowtorching it a bit was also supposed to "run it in" - but I never tried that.


Phew! Was worried someone was going to tell me that it is poisonous if not heat treated to a temperature of 1500 degrees or something like that. If it were, I'd be in trouble and it would also explain why I have been feeling under the weather all weekend...

Still have not done my pitstops, except on BB but that is running Rayon.

Regards and thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (20/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @Genosmate, what is the blowtorch for? If using this involves blowtorches I am obviously skipping a step or two...
> 
> As @Silver said ; it does help to stop it fraying when cut.But i blowtorch a piece say 4cms long (not cut from the roll) then cut what I need for the wick.Try it you'll see a big difference in the wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/11/17)

Still using silica wick, but I don't eat them like @Silver - (_I vape and don't taste_ ).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (21/11/17)

Just rewicked my BB Insider with this wick. Cut a 2Cm piece off and reduced it to individual strands. Hooked half the volume thru the 2mm coil and cut to just reach the top of the juice channels.primed the wick and replaced the chamber. Now used my scissor points to place the wick ends correctly, there is no way those buggers were going to stay in place any other way.

This is the cleanest and purest vape i have ever had on this juice. A litchi menthol still under development. I will see how it ages but for now i am impressed. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (21/11/17)

My go to for "years" on silica wick:

push a paper clip (_big one_) through the center of 3mm silica wick (use 2 x 3mm silica wicks + 2 paper clips if you want to go serious low ohms);
burn the living _shite_ out of the silica wick/s over gas flame (note: need to burn the silica wick/s red _hot_);
trim to size with sharp scissors / side cutter;
whilst paper clip/s is still in center of silica wick/s, tightly wind +/- 8 turns or less (spaced) with 26G Kanthal wire or 1 x 0.9 ribbon;
remove paper clip/s once coil/ribbon is screwed down;
saturate silica wick/s 100% with e-liquid;
flavor will fully develop after +/- 3ml.
Once every +/- 30ml of e-liquid just press fire button until coil is burned "clean" with silica wick/s in tact (_you can light an analog cigar with this flame_) - squonk and enjoy a "_fresh_" vape.
a Coil + wick like this can last 4 months+ without re-wicking.
Work excellent in Hadaly / RM2 and NarDa RDA's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Shatter (22/11/17)

will silica make a comeback like squonking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

Shatter said:


> will silica make a comeback like squonking?


That would not be a bad thing. Many of us have not tried it and as preferences vary some may actually prever it over the other options. So for the sake of making an educated choice in terms of icking material everybody should at least try it once.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

Rewicked the engine as @johan described above. The coil is not a perfect build as the ohms are too low to my liking but the flavor is all there. Even the most suptle notes are clear and crisp. I'm starting to like this material.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 114168
> 
> Rewicked the engine as @johan described above. The coil is not a perfect build as the ohms are too low to my liking but the flavor is all there. Even the most suptle notes are clear and crisp. I'm starting to like this material.
> 
> Regards


Some more pictures of the above.





Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (22/11/17)

I'm pleased you like the silica and it's maybe ok to pulse that coil On a regulated mod but I'm not sure it's the best idea on a mech,rather take the paper clip out first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shatter (22/11/17)

Keen to know your findings @Raindance after a day or two, what was the reason that the industry and most vapers chose cotton over the silica? The silica looks much easier to rewick....


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Keen to know your findings @Raindance after a day or two, what was the reason that the industry and most vapers chose cotton over the silica? The silica looks much easier to rewick....


Not exactly @Shatter. It is hard and stubborn. If i need to rewick every two to three days I would think twice of using this on my ADV devices. It may be pardoned if it can be burnt clean as indicated by @johan and actual wick replacement is not needed for months.

My main motive for purchasing it was for use in my DIY juice testing dripper based on the assumption that I can burn the coil and wick clean between flavors. Something that does work as I have tested it. But those tests did not occur on gunked up coils so I have not really tested the performance after a proper clean.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/17)

This is too funny, a few weeks ago I was just thinking what I'm going to do with some Silica I found in a box. Maybe we're seeing a comeback, I mean MTL and squonking is getting popular again. What's next, techno music?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This is too funny, a few weeks ago I was just thinking what I'm going to do with some Silica I found in a box. Maybe we're seeing a comeback, I mean MTL and squonking is getting popular again. What's next, techno music?


As long as the 80's men's hairstyles remain in the past. Damn! what were we thinking!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shatter (22/11/17)

lol i'm still listening to techno. To use it for tasting DIY juice like @Raindance says, and then burning it clean sounds pretty good to me. Where can i buy some of this silica wicks?


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/17)

Shatter said:


> lol i'm still listening to techno. To use it for tasting DIY juice like @Raindance says, and then burning it clean sounds pretty good to me. Where can i buy some of this silica wicks?


lol, I'm still listening to GnR, Metallica and Iron Maiden 

I think I saw some silica at Vapemob a little while ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

Shatter said:


> lol i'm still listening to techno. To use it for tasting DIY juice like @Raindance says, and then burning it clean sounds pretty good to me. Where can i buy some of this silica wicks?


Seems I grabbed Vapour Mountains last packet. Not something one often comes across but then I have not really been looking either.


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/17)

It may also be worthwhile checking at eciggies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (22/11/17)

Cool cool, found some.. and Rayon, will get both for a test drive. now to search for hemp and Egyptian cotton haha. Thanx @Raindance @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Cool cool, found some.. and Rayon, will get both for a test drive. now to search for hemp and Egyptian cotton haha. Thanx @Raindance @BumbleBee


Where did you find @Shatter?

Oh and there was also bamboo yarn, I think that was only available from a fabric shop in some obscure little town somewhere, if I recall that stuff was also pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Shatter (22/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Where did you find @Shatter?
> 
> Oh and there was also bamboo yarn, I think that was only available from a fabric shop in some obscure little town somewhere, if I recall that stuff was also pretty good.


Found both at https://www.vapemob.co.za/ cheap as chips, Will have a look for the Bamboo yarn , hopefully i can find them also

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/11/17)

Don't waste your money, time and effort with Bamboo yarn, it might work on a 1.8+ Ohm "tiny" coil, but I doubt that you guys tootle-puff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (23/11/17)

johan said:


> Don't waste your money, time and effort with Bamboo yarn, it might work on a 1.8+ Ohm "tiny" coil, but I doubt that you guys tootle-puff.


ja agree, had a look online for some and could not find any, most suggest to get from arts and crafts shop. and that sounds like effort.


----------



## antonherbst (23/11/17)

You guys are going to make me spend money of this stuff. Sounds amazing easy to wick with and a crisp taste. Can only imaging what it will be like to vape it with a ss coil. Crisp clean taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (23/11/17)

Three or four tanks later and loving my ceramic wick in the OBS. Vaping at a lower temp than usual as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (23/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Three or four tanks later and loving my ceramic wick in the OBS. Vaping at a lower temp than usual as well.
> 
> Regards


Ceramic? @Raindance , you gotto slow down, I thought your were on silica. i cant keep up with all the wicks lol


----------



## Raindance (23/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Ceramic? @Raindance , you gotto slow down, I thought your were on silica. i cant keep up with all the wicks lol


Lol, its past my bed time. Silica is what i meant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Where did you find @Shatter?
> 
> Oh and there was also bamboo yarn, I think that was only available from a fabric shop in some obscure little town somewhere, if I recall that stuff was also pretty good.



Lol, @BumbleBee 
I recall the old bamboo yarn "rush"
Apparently the woman from that fabric shop couldnt figure out why so many males were suddenly calling her to order oodles of her bamboo yarn! Hehe

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (4/12/17)

Time to bring this thread out of the archives. My intention was to use silica as an easy clean wick in my dripper but have now ended up using it in all by devices. So here are my final thoughts on this material.

Juice conductivity is on par with any other material I have used. The taste is clean and pure right from the start and even after two weeks in the OBS Nano seems to remain spot on. The ability to burn coil and wick clean without the need to rewick is a bargain making this good value for money. It shines with fruity menthol juice where a crisp vape is most desirable.
It is not the easiest material to work with and when using the braided strand as supplied the coil diameter is restricted by the braid diameter. This can be overcome by "unbraiding" and building the desired thickness in loose strands.

I will be on the lookout for more of this wick as it has become my standard in wicking material.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shabbar (5/12/17)

this thread takes me back 4.5 years, oh the memories.

28g kanthal , 1.5 id , silica wick on a reo with rm2 , pure vaping bliss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (5/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Time to bring this thread out of the archives. My intention was to use silica as an easy clean wick in my dripper but have now ended up using it in all by devices. So here are my final thoughts on this material.
> 
> Juice conductivity is on par with any other material I have used. The taste is clean and pure right from the start and even after two weeks in the OBS Nano seems to remain spot on. The ability to burn coil and wick clean without the need to rewick is a bargain making this good value for money. It shines with fruity menthol juice where a crisp vape is most desirable.
> It is not the easiest material to work with and when using the braided strand as supplied the coil diameter is restricted by the braid diameter. This can be overcome by "unbraiding" and building the desired thickness in loose strands.
> ...



Please do share the location if you happen to find more, would love to try on my Engine nano

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/17)

Excellent news, I ordered some from VapeMOB in anticipation and will give this a try. Good pricing and turnaround from their side as well. May need to call on the experts for guidance to ensure I get it right. Was only going to do it for the dripper, but may do one or two of the tanks as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Where can i buy some of this silica wicks?





BumbleBee said:


> Where did you find @Shatter?



Stumbling around looking for a mod, I saw this on Vapepulse's site:
http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=90&product_id=496

At R10 for 1m I thought it is cheap but had no idea why the heck they would stock something weird like this, then I came upon this thread.

So many questions are running through my mind, some of which were answered earlier, but I think top of my mind now is 'how the heck do you wick this?'. Do you seriously have to put a paperclip through it and then pull it through the coil? Is there a youtube video I can watch regarding this? I have no idea what to search for...


----------



## Shatter (5/12/17)

Excellent, will also be ordering some when I'm back at home.


----------



## BumbleBee (5/12/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Stumbling around looking for a mod, I saw this on Vapepulse's site:
> http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=90&product_id=496
> 
> At R10 for 1m I thought it is cheap but had no idea why the heck they would stock something weird like this, then I came upon this thread.
> ...


It's horrible stuff to work with, I think this is the main reason cotton became so popular. Also, Silica tends to wick really fast so if you were to use it for large diameter (2mm and up) coils then you'd generally get flooding issues. 

What we used to do is stick a paperclip or a pin through the silica and wrap the coil around it. Another option is to pull the wick through a coil by folding the wick in half and pulling it through the coil with a fine piece of wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (5/12/17)

The main trick is to burn the silica wick until a white glow before you cut and wick same (_prevents frailing and make sure you have burn off any possible nasty contaminants_).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shatter (16/12/17)

@Raindance its been a while now, your thoughts?


----------



## Raindance (16/12/17)

Shatter said:


> @Raindance its been a while now, your thoughts?


Good flavor and excellent wicking. Hard to work with especially in small builds. Used in in the BB's insider which uses only about 1cm of wick and although flavor was out of this world, getting those wick points to stay put was another issue.

Still running them in my OBS Engine Nano tanks. burning them clean along with the coil does the job. Will keep using them in these tanks.

I am new to squonking and RDA's in general. Used this wick in both an Entheon and a VV Pulse and all was well until burning clean time. I am afraid of frying the insulators in these small chambers as one needs to pulse longer and hotter than when just cleaning a coil. 
Having said that, rewicking these type of atties is so freaking easy, even with a rather stubborn material, i think the purity of flavor makes it worth while.

Overall I am sold on silica wick for use in larger builds. The small Insider and STM RBA type decks it gets a bit tricky and cotton and rayon are still preferred.

So in summation:
Pro's
1. Pure Flavor.
2. Excellent juice delivery.
3. Long lived and "re-usable".
4. Cost effective

Cons
1. Not user friendly, hard to use when tricky wicking is required, it is a stubborn material.
2. Availability may be a problem.
3. Not suitable for all types of decks and builds. Maybe with more practice and experimentation?
4. Takes a bit longer to wick a coil. Preparing the wick specifically.

Hope this helps. Everyone will need to decide for themselves I guess, but for me the little bit of extra effort is worth the overall advantages gained. I am looking for a steady supply and would like to get both the 2.5 and 3.5 mm diameters.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Shatter (16/12/17)

@Raindance Awesome, thank you for the feedback and you testing on this. Will give it go also, I don't mind fiddling around to get the wick perfect. If possible, could you please post a pic or two on how the wicking looks like and the wick being used after a few refills?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

What @Shatter said, got 1 m lying in wait in 2.5 and 3. Seeing that the triplets are all Nano engines pictures would be great. Pics please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/17)

@Raindance , thats awesome feedback, thanks!

What have you found is the best way to get the wick through the coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/17)

@Shatter, @Room Fogger, @Silver. Guys will do pics and respond properly later today. Busy puppy proofing the house. And cleaning, a lot of cleaning. Forgot what hard work it is to house train a puppy.

Till later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

Thanks a mil, and good luck. It seems that whatever goes in the front is multiplied by 10 by the time it gets to the tail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks a mil, and good luck. It seems that whatever goes in the front is multiplied by 10 by the time it gets to the tail!


Yip and two hours of full throttle activity where nothing is spared nor sacred followed by four hours of sleep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

If I may, which one did you add to your family? I have found that if you take them out every ten mins after drinking or eating until something happens they get into the habit quite fast. Will still have some mishaps initially but they soon start asking to go out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> If I may, which one did you add to your family? I have found that if you take them out every ten mins after drinking or eating until something happens they get into the habit quite fast. Will still have some mishaps initially but they soon start asking to go out.


Seven week old GSD female. She already gets the idea that newspaper has something to do with toilet but she seems to prefer reading it while going rather than go on it. Lol.


Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (17/12/17)

Back to the business at hand.

A new build.
OBS Engine Nano
SS316L 24AWG 3.5mm ID 10+ winds at 0.53 Ohm's
Pulled through a double strand of 3mm braided silica wick. The wick in the left juice port runs to the end of the right of the coil and vice versa for the one in the left juice port. Used a bent piece of SS316 coil wire as wick hook.
Will let the pictures do the talking.








When pushing the wick ends through the wicking ports the braiding does come apart but it suits me this way as it assists the wick to fill the hole.

Will post a cleaning of used wick next.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (17/12/17)

Cleaning an existing build.

The coil and wicking is as described above, maybe one wind less. Probably about five days and 35ml since the last clean.



Pulsing at 30w starting to burn off the residual juice.


Dont worry, just blow it out and let cool, then pulse again. Happens a few times.


Eventually the coils only glow and deposits are burned away.


After a rinse and pulsed dry.


Primed and ready to go.



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

Thanks a million, I will have to rewick and will give it a try, looks straight forward, let's see how it ends up tasting. Will be doing a rewick of the RDA as well. I usually do 3 mm Id wraps, so maybe use the 2.5 wicking doubled up?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (17/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks a million, I will have to rewick and will give it a try, looks straight forward, let's see how it ends up tasting. Will be doing a rewick of the RDA as well. I usually do 3 mm Id wraps, so maybe use the 2.5 wicking doubled up?


When pulling the wick through you will quickly know if it is too tight. You can also unbraid a piece and add a couple of strands if need be. Or just use a couple of strands if the braid is to thick for a smaller ID.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/12/17)

Dental floss also works well for pulling the wick through. Wire tends to break the silicone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## eviltoy (17/12/17)

Ah time to pull out the ekowool for some nostalgia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/12/17)

Took me a while to find a post dating back to July 2014 regarding Ekowool: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-ekowool.t3753/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (19/12/17)

johan said:


> Took me a while to find a post dating back to July 2014 regarding Ekowool: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-ekowool.t3753/



Well found @johan 

I noticed in that thread that you made the coil very low so the wick just sticks out on either side and can suck up the juice from the base.

But if the coil is higher up for more throat hit, is it easy to get the ekowool to hang down onto the deck? Or does one do the coil at an angle and let the ekowool point down straight to the deck, just on one side?


----------



## johan (19/12/17)

@Silver during those days my taste buds were shot and I kept the coil as low as possible for the flavor. Later on I moved the coil higher, especially when I decided to go lower nic. Did try at an angle, but experienced a "wetter" vape when keeping the coil horizontal (high or low) with Ekowool hanging off both sides

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/12/17)

@johan and @Silver, I googled Ekowool but besides as insulation material could not find anything specific. Besides one company claiming that their product is formaldehyde free, which raised more question marks. Seems it is the same as what I know as silica wick. Is this so or is Ekowool something else?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/12/17)

@Raindance I might be totally wrong but I think its one and the same thing, just rebranded - like Kanthal A1 that is marketed under different brand names.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/12/17)

johan said:


> @Raindance I might be totally wrong but I think its one and the same thing, just rebranded - like Kanthal A1 that is marketed under different brand names.


Thanks @johan, that is the assumption I came to but just wanted to make sure I am not missing the plot.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

Raindance said:


> As long as the 80's men's hairstyles remain in the past. Damn! what were we thinking!


Too late for this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

Awesome thread @Raindance. So are you still using it or have you converted to cotton?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Awesome thread @Raindance. So are you still using it or have you converted to cotton?


Only use cotton now. Seems the best all round performer.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/2/20)

Raindance said:


> Only use cotton now. Seems the best all round performer.
> 
> Regards


I heard good things about rayon cotton.
It's on my to do list.


----------

